# Tempe Police: Self-driving Uber vehicle involved in rollover



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Tempe Police: Self-driving Uber vehicle involved in rollover*

*http://www.abc15.com/news/region-so...-vehicle-involved-in-car-accident-no-injuries*


TEMPE, AZ - A self-driving Uber vehicle was involved in an accident in Tempe Friday night.

Police responded to the area of McClintock Drive and Apache Boulevard around 6:30 p.m. after receiving reports about an accident.

A car failed to yield to the autonomous SUV and hit it, authorities said. The self-driving SUV rolled onto its side as a result crash.

No injuries were reported. However, police said there was a passenger in the self-driving car. The person was behind the wheel but it's unclear whether they were controlling the SUV or not.

Since the beginning of this year, the ride-hailing company has been testing out the cars across the Valley.

ABC15 reached out to Uber for a comment regarding the incident.
*
*


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

http://www.abc15.com/news/region-so...-vehicle-involved-in-car-accident-no-injuries


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Bloomberg 
March 25, 2017, 12:04 A.M. EDT

A self-driving car operated by Uber Technologies Inc. was involved in a crash in Tempe, Arizona, the latest setback for a company reeling from multiple crises.

In a photo posted on Twitter, one of Uber's Volvo self-driving SUVs is pictured on its side next to another car with dents and smashed windows. An Uber spokeswoman confirmed the incident, and the veracity of the photo, in an email to Bloomberg News.

The spokeswoman could not immediately confirm if there were any injuries, or whether the car was carrying passengers. Uber's self-driving cars began picking up customers in Arizona last month.

Uber, and Chief Executive Officer Travis Kalanick, are under scrutiny because of a series of scandals. The ride-hailing company has been accused of operating a sexist workplace. This month, the New York Times reported that Uber used a tool called Greyball to help drivers evade government regulators and enforcement officials. And Kalanick said he needed "leadership help" after Bloomberg published a video showing him arguing with an Uber driver.

Uber's self-driving car program has also been mired in controversy. Waymo, Alphabet Inc.'s autonomous driving business, sued an Uber unit called Otto earlier this year for allegedly stealing designs for an important component of driverless cars known as lidar. Uber called the suit "baseless."

The photo, showing the Uber SUV on its side, suggests a relatively high-impact crash. That would be a contrast to the incidents involving self-driving cars tested by Waymo. In more than two million miles of testing on public roads, Waymo's vehicles were mostly minor incidents, often when other cars drove into the back of their vehicles in busy areas.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

RamzFanz , paging RamzFanz

LOL


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

I received what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from SibeRescueBrian on April 8, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from SibeRescueBrian,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

That's why I believe autonomous vehicles will never be able to cope with non-autonomous vehicles on the roads. 
They will have to get us all out of our cars at some point just you wait and see.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Uber to Suspend Autonomous Tests After Arizona Accident*

*https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ous-vehicle-gets-in-accident-in-tempe-arizona*


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

There's always a clumsy time in the transition to any new technology and this wasn't the car's fault. I still remember loading a DOS-based TCP/IP stack the first time I connected to the internet. 

All the same, there are major problems in Uber's driverless vehicle division and the technology isn't improving like one would expect. They're burning a crapload of cash and not making enough progress.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They wanted to be first to market w/ a half-baked & half-cooked system.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

This should slow their perverbial roll a bit. On to the next Uber F-up! I'd be interested to know if Big Foober is contributing to a tech burst in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

TEMPE, Ariz. - Officials say a self-driving Uber SUV was operating on its own when it was struck by another vehicle making a left turn at an intersection in Arizona, where the company is testing autonomous vehicles.

No one was seriously injured. Uber says its vehicles have been grounded as it investigates.

Police in Tempe say the self-driving SUV was obeying the law and the driver in the other car who didn't yield was cited for a moving violation after the Friday night crash.

An Uber statement Saturday says there were no passengers in the self-driving Volvo SUV at the time of the crash but there were two operators in the front.

Police say the Uber rolled over onto its side as a result of the collision.

http://nypost.com/2017/03/25/driverless-uber-suv-involved-in-accident/


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

Whether it was at fault or not, if the "operators" weren't relying on the car, would they have seen the coming problem and acted in a timely fashion? Questions that are hard to answer, but could cost lives. Way to go, Fuber!


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Gee...never saw this coming.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

I received what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from SibeRescueBrian on April 8, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from SibeRescueBrian,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber should not be wasting money on this nonsense for a non proven technology that may not be viable or practical until 20 years or more.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> Uber should not be wasting money on this nonsense for a non proven technology that may not be viable or practical until 20 years or more.


what makes you say this


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> what makes you say this


What's the point? Just buy the cars from the companies that make driverless cars work in the future when they are tried and tested. They are not a car company, they should focus on what their current role is.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> What's the point? Just buy the cars from the companies that make driverless cars work in the future when they are tried and tested. They are not a car company, they should focus on what their current role is.


Except this is America. They can change their company to adapt to just about any type of business they like. They don't have to stick to a role. Autonomous cars may possibly be the future,can't blame Uber and other companies for trying this out. Because this is where it begins: testing cars on the road. This is how any company in the driverless car business starts out


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> Except this is America. They can change their company to adapt to just about any type of business they like.


They can but they have to keep it profitable. Why invest money into a future product that may be more than 10 years away, while your current and main product is not profitable? If Uber goes down then they have nothing and they lose both the SDC and their main Uber gig. What if people decide they don't want SDC on the road and get the government to ban them or limit SDC to non passenger jobs, then it's a total waste of time and money for them.


----------



## John Hayek (Mar 26, 2017)

I suspect this is not the end of Uber's quest for autonomous cars. 

They just need to develop one that doesn't roll over.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

John Hayek said:


> I suspect this is not the end of Uber's quest for autonomous cars.
> 
> They just need to develop one that doesn't roll over.


Weeble Cars
Copyright Lee239

There is no other way to make sure a car does not roll over.

Acutally a car hit it and made it roll over so it was not the SDC fault. Plus it either autocorrected to cause the side roll or the driver did.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> What's the point? Just buy the cars from the companies that make driverless cars work in the future when they are tried and tested. They are not a car company, they should focus on what their current role is.


They are focused on their current role. Catering to Travis' giant ego and wasting investor money.


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

AUTHOR: ALEX DAVIES.ALEX DAVIES TRANSPORTATION
DATE OF PUBLICATION: 03.25.17
TIME OF PUBLICATION: 3:10 PM
*UBER'S SELF-DRIVING CRASH PROVES WE NEED SELF-DRIVING CARS*

*A self-driving Uber car was involved in a high-speed crash in Tempe, Arizona yesterday. No one was seriously injured, and the Volvo XC90 SUV, which was driving itself at the time, had the right of way and bears no blame, according to police.

https://www.wired.com/2017/03/uber-self-driving-crash-tempe-arizona/

A robot driver may never win the Monaco Grand Prix, but it won't get wasted, distracted, sleepy, or rage-y, either. The technology doesn't even need to be all that great to start saving lives. When the feds investigated a deadly crash involving's Tesla's Autopilot, they found that among Tesla cars on the road, those equipped with the feature crashed 40 percent less frequently than those without.*


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mike Flynn said:


> AUTHOR: ALEX DAVIES.ALEX DAVIES TRANSPORTATION
> DATE OF PUBLICATION: 03.25.17
> TIME OF PUBLICATION: 3:10 PM
> *UBER'S SELF-DRIVING CRASH PROVES WE NEED SELF-DRIVING CARS*
> ...


40% is a failing grade.


----------

